# Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?



## Angel Andi (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe schon einige Brassen gefangen aber noch keiene gegessen, habe mir nur sagen lassen das sie sehr Grätenreich sind. Bei uns die Angler sehen sie mehr als Abfall #d . Aber ich weis nicht ob ich diese Meinung teilen soll. Zurück ins Gewässer dürfen sie zumidest nichtmehr (Gewässerverordnung), aber in die Mülltonne will ich sie auchnicht schmeißen. Wäre schade um den Fisch.
Also wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu? Was macht ihr gegen die Gräten, gibts da überhaubt was?


----------



## JanS (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Kurz abkochen  dann lässt sich das fleich sehr gut von den Gräten lösen... das fleich durch n wolf drehen (kannste auch püriren) und dann daraus fischfrikadellen machen ... 1 A sache ...

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Eine andere Variante wäre, die Brassen bzw. die Filets sauer einzulegen. Schmeckt auch ganz gut.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz abkochen  dann lässt sich das fleich sehr gut von den Gräten lösen... das fleich durch n wolf drehen (kannste auch püriren) und dann daraus fischfrikadellen machen ... 1 A sache ...
> 
> gruß
> Jan


 
genau so und so kleine Frikadellen machen wie es geht dann kannst du die als Ersatz für Chip´s und son Sche...

beim Fernsehen essen ...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Bis 35-40 cm sind die grätenreichen Gesellen auch prima zu räuchern. Die Y-Gräten stören noch immer, aber der Genuß ist die Fummelei und das Gespucke :v wert! Zudem: Die Gabel einfach durch die Rippen des Fisches gezogen, werdet Ihr kaum eine Gräte im Mund haben, dafür feinsten Räucherfisch!

Auch lecker ist es, die Brassen zu filletieren und zu garen, am besten in leichtem Essig-Gemüde-Sud. Dann die zerpflückten Fischteilchen mit Mayo, Creme Fraiche und Gewürzen nach Geschmack versehen, eine kleine Zwiebel würfeln und alles schön zu einer glatten Masse verrühren. Oder durch die Moulinette jagen. Super auf getoastetem Weißbrot. Schmeckt auch aus anderen Fischsorten. Praktisch: Wenn Ihr eingefrorene Fische verwendet, könnt Ihr die Masse danach wieder einfrieren, da der Fisch ja während der Zubereitung gegart wurde!

Mahlzeit, Peter


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Hallo,
gib mal Brassenrezept in die Suchfunktion ein#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Ich habe schon x-mal aus den gefangenen Brassen Fischfrikadellen gemacht, es ist zwar etwas Arbeit, die sich dann aber schon lohnt 
KOF!!!


----------



## Angel Andi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten, werde beim nächsten fang mal einige rezepte ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie es schmeckt und ob es wirklich so ein Spuckfisch ist. Besonders die Frikadellen klingen Lecker, etwas arbeit für meine Frau.


----------



## Fischip (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie bereitet ihr Brassen zu?*

da gibt`s nur eins:v


----------

